# Simplicity 860se Rejuvenation



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a 80s-90s 860se. It’s a rat, it was cheap, and I’m bringing it back to life. The focus is on a mechanical restoration, a sanding, and a coat of paint. 

I like older snowblowers with some vintage to them. But not to vintage. This is a good compromise, and it’s about as old as me. But it needed a ton of help, a bit more then I anticipated. Probably should have passed this one up, oh well.


















The bucket was a rusty disaster, and the impeller and augers were rusted in place. Lots and lot of heat and an air hammer were nessesary to dismantle the business end of this thing.

Not a single blade on the impeller was straight. Using a press as a fixture for holding the impeller and a couple mini sledges I beat it back into shape. I essentially test and tuned the impeller back into a 1/8” of housing gap. Better then factory, I still added impeller seals. 


















The drive train is a wreck! Worn out bearings, worn out bushings, elongated bolt holes through shafts, and tons of slop. I wanted a project, well, I got one. 

While the traction drive system is robust in design, it can clearly wear out. It’s nice to see sealed ball bearings supporting nearly everything. The problem the steel shafts ends that slip into the bearings inner race have worn out significantly. The OD is way off but I am not buying new shafts.

So I found some steel tube and fashioned up some shims. I ground the OD to match the bearing, and ground the shaft to match the shim and used an adhesive RTV to assemble. I though about using JB weld or loctite. It wouldn’t matter either way. 










Next is the axle shaft. The wheel pin holes and the gear sprocket bolt hole are large ovals. Once again, more drivetrain slop. I welded the holes closed and re drilled new 5/16” holes. I also noticed the sprocket assembly and axle shaft have unused provisions for a woodruff key and it corresponds with the bolt hole. So that’s a no brainer, I’ll be using that to take the load off the sprockets fastening bolt. 


















That’s as far as I got today, hopefully I can reassemble everything tomorrow and move on the next phase.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Update time. 

I got a lot done on the old girl. I literally went through the entire machine almost everything was out of whack but it’s back together in perfect form. 

Full paint job, new tires, new bearings, new bushings, adjustments, adjustments, grease, skid shoes, shave plate.... Fun fact, my old Falline poly skids from my HSS Honda Fit perfect. 

BTW duplicolor engine enamel in Chevy Orange-Red is nearly a dead nuts match to the original “deep orange” for less the half the price. And covers very nicely. 

I have the predator 301 spinning 3800rpms, yielding an Impeller speed of 931rpms. I haven’t had any snow to test the machine with, but I’m betting that there’s plenty of room for improvement in that department. I’ll be looking into a different pulley combination or maybe even adding simplicity’s Power Boost system.

I’ve also contemplated repowering my old little wonder walkbehind blower with the 301 and picking up a predator 420 for the simplicity. 

Anyone know if the 420 will physically fit on a 24” machine without the valve cover protruding beyond the width of the bucket??

I’d really like to add lights to the snowblower, but I’d have to gamble on retrofitting gx270 parts that might not work well. Untapped bosses, different crank tapers, and what not.

I also rejetted the carb from .036 to .037, it starts in 2 pulleys in 0 degree F and 1 pull above 15 degrees. I have an adjustable main jet I bought from eBay a while back that I might try out. 





























Little update time:

Got my added touch, a sticker from a newer, but still older simplicity pro.

I haven’t had a good enough snowfall to really test the machine, but I was able to try it out on some wet plow piles. No surprise it tossed the wet stuff 20+ feet, and the predator 301 has plenty of guts. I thought about swapping a predator 420 in its place, but I honestly do not feel the need for it yet. 

If I re-gear the auger drive to a bigger pulley the 420 might be a good move, but until then the 301 has power to spare.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You work _FAST_! It's beautiful. Following what you did, I don't have the time for this project. You must have a warm garage and room to work. I am interested how this Simplicity goes through the snow especially the EOD.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I have the benefit of being an automotive technician and a shop to work in. I really didn’t want to dilly dally on this one, I wanted it together for the last snow storm that rolled though, but it was a bust unfortunately. Hopefully some real snow comes our way soon so I can continue to test and tune. 

All in all, this will make a nice birthday present for my father. His current 28” MTD gold has proven to be a great machine, but its balance and size is tough on a 74 year old man. He likes snowblowing (runs in the family) and I like that he stays active. This should be a nice upgrade for him.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Bravo!


:bowing:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

love these rejuvenation type of threads

nice job

.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow,nice restoration.


I have an early eighties Allis/Simplicity 870 that is in pretty much the same shape as what you started with...bent impeller,sloppy drivetrain,one auger seized,found rust-through on the hopper bottom recently,etc.


I wish I had your enthusiasm for this sort of thing-I'm going to have to bite the bullet and do an overhaul this summer..or buy something else.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Very nice work. For the paint prep, did you media blast or wire wheel? Also, did you weld and redrill holes in the wheels or just in the axle? I have noticed this drive-train slop on the older machines too. 

Thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

paulm12 said:


> Very nice work. For the paint prep, did you media blast or wire wheel? Also, did you weld and redrill holes in the wheels or just in the axle? I have noticed this drive-train slop on the older machines too.
> 
> Thanks


I sand blasted the wheels, augers, and impeller. Everything else was wire wheeled with a very large grinder and braided wire wheel. I didn’t fully strip everything. Just the loose paint and getting the metal free of rust. Everything got wiped down with lacquer thinner and primed. Multiple coats smoothed out the finish but it’s far from the perfection of brand new. I’d call it a 6 foot paint job. Looks Perfect from 6 feet away.

I did not weld and drill the wheel holes yet The wheel offset overhangs the pin lock hole, so drilling straight through is going to be tricky. Even with a right angle drill and super short 5/16ths bit. 

It needs it really bad though, I’m kinda procrastinating on that.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for reply. Like I said, the slop in the axle holes bugs me too. Still trying to determine a way to shim that a bit to improve. I'm tempted to find a pin made of plastic, install the pin into the wheel, pour in some JB Weld, then remove the pin just before the JB Weld hardens. 

Anyways, thanks for the info and great work on the machine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Try using a flap disk to cleanup metal. If it's really rusted, I use a wire brush wheel on a grinder then the flap disk. I have several different grits. Wonderful.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Great job drm! Tank!

I'm betting you'll be blown away by her performance!


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

"drmerdp", you did an awesome job, congratulations! :goodjob: I have a question: Have you tried to find or thought about getting some original (or reproduction) decals for it? I think they give a nice finishing touch to them, make it more original looking but I understand that some brands might be next-to impossible to find and have to be reproduced by a decal reproducing place. I plan to restore my Murray "Brute" 10HP29" snowblower next spring and this is what keeps me from beginning now as I'm waiting for a quote from someone who makes reproduction decals. I won't to take anything apart unless I have the decals on hand to apply them once my restoration is done. Maybe I'm too "anal" about this but I want it to look brand new. BTW, I'm not having it repainted but powdercoated in the same color as original (in my case, yellow) for a much better lasting finish (but also more expen$ive) :icon-rolleyes:
Also while it's apart, I'm going to fix a few minor issues which are almost normal on a 15 years old machine like inspecting the axle shaft bushings, the rubber lined friction wheel, (both belts were replaced last week), also while replacing the belts, I found out that the belly pan has one of the slots in one of the front corners broken off by the vibration so I'm going to fix that also, change the light bulb for a led replacement, check both side skids for wear and replace if needed, etc...

Claude.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Wow nice Job! 

Did the 301 bolt up easy or????
Was it there when you bought it????


I think the White long chutes weren't made that long before they went orange...well now you went orange but I like the tall chute.


I am working on changing mine to the tall chute as we speak.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I believe there is a place that duplicates stickers...One of the SBFer's on here used to restore there machine.....Any help??? I hate getting older...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Wow nice Job!
> 
> Did the 301 bolt up easy or????
> Was it there when you bought it????
> ...


I bought the machine with the 301 already installed, so I can’t comment on any complications. 

I went with the resto-mod approach. I could have kept the wheels, chute, and belt cover white but since I’m using the black predator it seemed like a newer paint scheme made more sense. 

I thought about painting the augers, and auger bolt covers black like the new signature pros. All in all more orange kept a bit more of a vintage feel. 

I’m not sure excactly what year the machine was built but I think it’s within a 85-89 window. 

As far as stickers are concerned, I definitely need something to finish off the bucket. The giant proper replacement sticker is apparently available for $100 bucks!! Eek. And new style ones are still $30-40. A friend told me that t-shirt shops can print custom stickers cheap. I want to see if they can recreate an oem sticker.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I am working on changing mine to the tall chute as we speak.


Speaking of tall chute, I've always wondered if there a specific reason why some of them are short and some of them are tall other than changing the way they look? Does the length of the chute have something to do with the machine's performance? My older Lawn-Boy had a short one and my Murray has a long one...:smiley-confused013:
and


SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I believe there is a place that duplicates stickers...One of the SBFer's on here used to restore there machine.....Any help??? I hate getting older...


You wouldn't happen to know the name of the member who restored their machines would you? I'm asking because I'm relatively new here and don't know any member yet…
and


drmerdp said:


> As far as stickers are concerned, I definitely need something to finish off the bucket. The giant proper replacement sticker is apparently available for $100 bucks!! Eek. And new style ones are still $30-40.


Since you say that the proper replacement sticker is available, does that mean that you found a specific place who sells them? Mine is a Murray Brute so the stickers are obviously different…
Thanks guys for your replies ,

Claude. :smiley-char060:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

toofastforyou said:


> Since you say that the proper replacement sticker is available, does that mean that you found a specific place who sells them? Mine is a Murray Brute so the stickers are obviously different…
> Thanks guys for your replies ,
> 
> Claude. :smiley-char060:


I found the sticker on parts tree. Frankly I think the original sticker is kinda huge and tacky. 

Keeping with my resto-mod mentality, a newer simplicity sticker looks quite good. And inexpensive. The 28” one is cheaper then the 24 or 32 oddly, just needs a trim.

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/d...699354.html?osCsid=sprpvfsqskidk4uasiql6ormo5


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Nahhhh I do not remember but we were all talking about restoration and one of the SBFers back in 12' or 13' mentioned the sticker company online that can reproduce
stickers I will search a bit.... and they used them to do it. 



I think this was one:


Reproduction Snowblower Decals - Page 1 - Vintage Reproductions



Carries some for these brands:


Ariens
HONDA
Jacobsen
ROPER
Simplicity
Snow-Bird
TORO
Yama


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I knew I remembered this guy......



here is what they say they can do as well.


*Don't see your decal? Click Here!*

If you don't see your decal listed on our site, not a problem! We can restore it for you. We can take just about any original decal and reproduce it. NO layout fees what so ever! Cost will be determined by the size and quantity of the decals you want reproduced. In order to move forward, please contact me at [email protected] to start your restoration project!
We will need the following information in order to have a successful reproduction:
- Straight on photo (no angles please)
- Measurements (horizontal and vertical)
- Avoid blurry photos
- If the decal is faded or the copy is hard to read, please explain correct information when submitting​ Please give your contact information for any additional questions or concerns we may have during your decal restoration project.​


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> I found the sticker on parts tree. Frankly I think the original sticker is kinda huge and tacky.
> 
> Keeping with my resto-mod mentality, a newer simplicity sticker looks quite good. And inexpensive. The 28” one is cheaper then the 24 or 32 oddly, just needs a trim.
> 
> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/d...699354.html?osCsid=sprpvfsqskidk4uasiql6ormo5



Nice one for top of Auger housing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

See bottom of page 2 of this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I knew I remembered this guy......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s awesome, perfect replica stickers. The click it and stick it site has a bunch of vintage stock. Especially Ariens. That’s handy.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

drmerdp said:


> That’s awesome, perfect replica stickers. The click it and stick it site has a bunch of vintage stock. Especially Ariens. That’s handy.


Yep, that's the guy I wrote to about having new stickers made for my snowblower. He replied to me saying that he would make a layout for me to approve. Should take 2 weeks…

Claude. :wink:


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Toast I missed you said:"I'm waiting for a quote from someone who makes reproduction decals."
I did not know it was the same guy. I do not steal thunder....HAHA


I can not remember the members name but Nate was who he used to reproduce his decal/Stickers for his SB....


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Toast I missed you said:"I'm waiting for a quote from someone who makes reproduction decals."
> I did not know it was the same guy. I do not steal thunder....HAHA
> 
> 
> I can not remember the members name but Nate was who he used to reproduce his decal/Stickers for his SB....


Yep, it's Nate…

Claude. :smile:

P.S: "I do not steal thunder"... …Sorry but I don't get it. :smiley-confused009:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Little update time:

Got my added touch, a sticker from a newer, but still older simplicity pro.

I haven’t had a good enough snowfall to really test the machine, but I was able to try it out on some wet plow piles. No surprise it tossed the wet stuff 20+ feet, and the predator 301 has plenty of guts. I thought about swapping a predator 420 in its place, but I honestly do not feel the need for it yet. 

If I re-gear the auger drive to a bigger pulley the 420 might be a good move, but until then the 301 has power to spare.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

toofastforyou said:


> Yep, it's Nate…
> 
> Claude. :smile:
> 
> P.S: "I do not steal thunder"... …Sorry but I don't get it. :smiley-confused009:



You mentioned Nate first in this thread so I did not want to step on your toes.....steal your thunder as the say.

I missed you had said you had a guy looking at reproducing your stickers and then I came blindly in.......here is this guy Nate blah blah blah.

I just mean I would not talk over you or ignore your post or steal your thunder....I just missed it.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Little update time:
> 
> Got my added touch, a sticker from a newer, but still older simplicity pro.
> 
> ...


Wow!!!! Looks New...great job!!!


What mods did you have to make to fit 301???




Ignore I just reread your thread saying you bought it with 301!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

How about this one....Did you use Deep orange or Powder orange??? or Neither???


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> How about this one....Did you use Deep orange or Powder orange??? or Neither???


Neither actually. I used dupli-color Chevy Orange-Red. 

I read that it's a close match, which it is. Plus I wast planning on basic touch ups. I intended on painting the whole machine anyway. It helps that dupli-color is $7 instead of the real deal paint at @ $14+.

I still have a few things to do to it. I might add an electric start kit, charge coil, battery and LED lights. But that might be a next season job. 

More importantly I need to devise some clean escutcheons to protect the throttle/governor linkages.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Neither actually. I used dupli-color Chevy Orange-Red.
> 
> I read that it's a close match, which it is. Plus I wast planning on basic touch ups. I intended on painting the whole machine anyway. It helps that dupli-color is $7 instead of the real deal paint at @ $14+.
> 
> ...





Yeah that Chevy orange is universal in the Orange snowblower world!!!!!!


Look forward to it!!!!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Wow!!!! Looks New...great job!!!
> 
> 
> What mods did you have to make to fit 301???
> ...



Nice machine. You should make a small shield to protect the governor linkages from snow and ice under the gasoline tank. I used a small piece of sheet metal that goes in front of the area just over the belt cover to the muffler and around the side.


----------

